# برنامج Earth Work For Xp



## سامح سمير عبد الظاهر (23 ديسمبر 2008)

طبعا غير مفكوك الحماية للى عاوز يحاول فك الحماية
محدش يقول مش شغال انا عارف انه مش شغال ومحمى بمفتاح يو اس بى
لن يفتح الا فى وجود المفتاح بالجهاز


----------



## garary (23 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور انشاء الله احد الزملاء يجد حلا


----------



## garary (23 ديسمبر 2008)

قمت بتحميل الملف وبعد فك الضغط عنة طلب هذة الصفحة


----------



## garary (23 ديسمبر 2008)

فاخترت نعم وتم تنزيل الملف التالى ولكن لم اكمل حتى استوضح الامر .هل استمر فى ذلك ام ماذا .ارجوا المساعدة


----------



## garary (23 ديسمبر 2008)

فاخترت نعم وتم تنزيل الملف التالى ولكن لم اكمل حتى استوضح الامر .هل استمر فى ذلك ام ماذا .ارجوا المساعدة


----------



## نجيب 8000 (24 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاخوة الكرم نرجو المساعدة في تفعيل برنامج الاند دسك توب 2007 والطريقة بالتفصيل 
خاصة وان الاصارت الاخري فيه شي اسم كود التفعيل بينما البرنامج الذي نصبته به ملف كرك مثل اي برنامج اتوكاد


----------



## garary (24 ديسمبر 2008)

اخى نجيب 8000
انا فعلت برنامج اللاند 2008 بكرك اتوكاد 2007 واشغل معاى 
كل ماعليك فعلة هو نسخ كرك اتوكاد2007 ولصقة فى موقع لاند 2008.


----------



## garary (24 ديسمبر 2008)

اخى نجيب 8000
انا فعلت برنامج اللاند 2008 بكرك اتوكاد 2007 واشغل معاى 
كل ماعليك فعلة هو نسخ كرك اتوكاد2007 ولصقة فى موقع لاند 2008.


----------



## garary (28 ديسمبر 2008)

اين انت يااخ سامح


----------



## المهندس ابو محمد (28 ديسمبر 2008)

برنامج الايرث ورك حسب علمي برنامج مقفل بطريقة فنية متقنة فمن توصل لفك سره نرجوه ان يعلمنا كي تعم الفائدة 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## garary (28 ديسمبر 2008)

خالد أحمد الجمَّال قال:


> برنامج الايرث ورك حسب علمي برنامج مقفل بطريقة فنية متقنة فمن توصل لفك سره نرجوه ان يعلمنا كي تعم الفائدة
> وجزاكم الله خيرا



انشاء الله .والبركة فى رواد المنتدى


----------



## سامح سمير عبد الظاهر (28 ديسمبر 2008)

mecrosoft .net frame work 
دى الاداة التى تعرف الوندوز بلغة البرمجة المبرمج بها البرنامج وهى اداة مجانية قم بتحميلها من موقعها
عندما يطلب منك تحميلها من تجده المتوفرة حاليا sp1 3.5 وهى لا تصلح اعمل بحث عن 1.1 فى الموقع وان لم تفلح ابحث بحث جوجول وهو ملف 23 ميجا


----------



## garary (29 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور اخى سامح


----------



## MOHAMMAD TITI (13 يناير 2009)

حملت البرنامج وسوف أكمل العمل 
شكرأ


----------



## garary (14 يناير 2009)

البرنامج محمى


----------



## abdolkadr (22 مارس 2009)

اطلبوا من الاخ احمد المبرمج ان يفك حمايته


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (28 مارس 2009)

يعنى افتح على البحرى


----------



## محمد عوض ابو (28 مارس 2009)

انا عايز اسئلك سؤال فى حد اشتراه منك بصراحة


----------



## حسام يونس (29 مارس 2009)

الاخوه الاعزاء البرنامج موجود 
وفيه بعض الفلبينيين والهنود فكوا الحماية 
ولكن عايزيين يبيعوها بـ5000 ريال للنسخة 
ياريت لو احد الاخوة المبرمجين يقدر يساعدنا


----------



## hhkk (10 أبريل 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​* انا عندي البرنامج(* [FONT=&quot]Earthwork)[/FONT]* يعمل ممتاز لكن الشرط الوحيد للبرنامج جهاز بنتيوم (1 او 2 او 3) وعندي شرح البرنامج مصور باللغه الانجليزية 
ارجو من المهندس عمرو علي وضع البرنامج 

بالصفحة الاولي *[FONT=&quot] , وهو بالمرفقاتEarthwork

وهذا رابط شرح برنامج الايرث وورك [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Earthwork[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=4c1b1cd4ee8ca583931c7453395df025bccff7333c60ddb0c95965eaa7bc68bc

http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=4c1b1cd4ee8ca583931c7453395df025bccff7333c60ddb0c95965eaa7bc68bc

[/FONT]


----------



## محمد الناغي 2 (10 أبريل 2009)

*ايرث ورك*

مشكوووووووووررررررررررررر


----------



## md-abbassy (20 أبريل 2009)

هذا البرنامج هو القديم ووزارة النقل السعودية لاتقبل العمل به حاليا, ولكنه يعطي نتائج صحيحة
أما البرنامج الجديد وهو يعمل مع الويندوز ال xp هو المعتمد حاليا ويختلف في شكل وإخراج القطاعات المحسوبة, وهو برنامج محمي بواسطة الدنجل.


----------



## intelman (17 مايو 2009)

dear brother i need earthwork for xp software dongle i want to pay 5000 thousand can anybody give me the contact no..


----------



## احمدعبدالتواب (2 يونيو 2009)

حسام يونس قال:


> الاخوه الاعزاء البرنامج موجود
> وفيه بعض الفلبينيين والهنود فكوا الحماية
> ولكن عايزيين يبيعوها بـ5000 ريال للنسخة
> ياريت لو احد الاخوة المبرمجين يقدر يساعدنا


 اى يا شباب محدش عارف يفك حماية البرنامج دة


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (3 يونيو 2009)

طيب ماشى شوف لينا الهنود والفلبييييين كى يعرضوه للبيع ممكن الناس تتشارك فى شرائه


----------



## محمدسندباد (11 يوليو 2009)

عندما تغوص القدمان في الوحل ويملأ الزبد الأفاق, يضطر الانسان لضغط مساحات أحلامه, لكنه دائما يرنو الى النجوم


----------

